# Need help determining best bling for the buck!! So many rhinestone choices...what to do, what to do?!



## Dazzle Me (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello all,

I am brand new the Forum and already learning SO much!! I must admit a bit overwhelmed at this point...wondering what I am getting myself into 

Up until now I have added rhinestones to shirts, hats, etc. by hand. My daughter is always blinged-out and I am the blinged-out Mom cheering my boys on at their games...this turned into orders for similar pieces and I have remained steadily busy. I made the decision to go for it as a business venture. 

I have landed my first large order (200 shirts) and each shirt will have 215 stones. I have always used Swarovski stones, but price prohibits me from using on these. I have looked at Czech Preciosa and those look nice. I also received information from Shine Art...not sure what kind of stones those are and pictures aren't that clear. Any suggestions/recommendations welcomed before I take the plunge!

Thanks!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We use the rhinestones from ShineArt and we really like them!! There are several other people on the forum that have written that they also use them. They have the best wholesale prices and their stones have always been first rate. We have never had an issue with any of their stones and they look really nice!!!


----------



## hartfielmom (Aug 21, 2010)

I buy mine from ThreadArt Wholesale. They carry grade A which is what I use for tshirts. Not sure about Shine Art but ThreadArt has the best price I have found. You have to purchase $100 from their wholesale site.

Wholesale Embroidery Supplies | Blanks | Thread | Designs |


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I purchase from shine art.they have three types pellosa which are superior machine cut stones,they shine like diamonds.this is the type I currently use.the are less expensive the the precosia.then they have the grade a rhinestone which is what everyone calls korean.then they have the economy which is what everyone calls chineese.my first order I gotten both the economy and the pellosa.I then sold my economy and decided to use just the pellosa.I have also gotten some korean and they are fine and I would use them if i wasnt so picky,they are a decent stone with plenty of sparkle.email shine art and ask them to send you a price list.then ask them for sample cards of pellosa,korean and chineese.it is much easier to look at the card and pick your colors.also you might want to ask for a small sample pack of the same color for each line.then you can see the bling each one has and make your decision before placing large order and not be satisfied.also if you are going to order and you want to get the bulk order pricing call them and tell them you will wait for the bulk bag,they dont stock them all the time and if you dont specify you wil be sent envelopes and will pay envelope pricing.also on the sample card hyacynth looks red on the pellosa line but is acually orange.now i assume since you are going to be doing 200 hundred shirts you arent going to hand place them.you will need a cutter,software,template material,transfer tape,heat press.the cutter i suggest is the groove e from klik n kut.is is 599 bucks.comes with acs studio software.if you purchase from http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/sandymcc.html
if you do she will send you a instruction book,let you pick out 7 videos off her site and her customer service is top notch.you really cant go wrong.now for the template material,most people use hartco425s,you can get it from jsi sign along with your rhinestone heat transfer tape.I also would suggest going with a sunie 15x15 heat press.


----------



## hartfielmom (Aug 21, 2010)

Tried to check out Shine Art prices to see if they beat ThreadArt. Their website is really unfriendly. Can you not view prices or place an order on-line?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

For ShineArt, no you cannot order online and their pricing is not online. Go to the "contact us" page and send them a note asking for the price sheet. Be sure to include your email address in the body of the note.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

hartfielmom said:


> I buy mine from ThreadArt Wholesale. They carry grade A which is what I use for tshirts. Not sure about Shine Art but ThreadArt has the best price I have found. You have to purchase $100 from their wholesale site.
> 
> Wholesale Embroidery Supplies | Blanks | Thread | Designs |


I have purchased from ThreadArt as well, and they have great service, quick turnaround and the stones are lovely. 

I'm wondering if you've had any trouble with stones falling off of garments?

I haven't, but I've read in a couple different threads here that people had trouble with that......


----------



## hartfielmom (Aug 21, 2010)

No, I have never had trouble with the stones falling off and I have washed/dried some shirts several times.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

hartfielmom said:


> No, I have never had trouble with the stones falling off and I have washed/dried some shirts several times.


Thanks! Good to know that your experience has been good too!


----------

